# I made a video



## Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Guys

I thought I would give an update of my rats, since I last posted last year in the topic 'how many is too many' I have lost 2 rats  but all others are fine and healthy.

Here is a little video if you would like to take a peek. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=027KI6lAL00
cheers
Lou


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Squeeeeeeeee factor 1000! A hoard of happy rats swarming and frolicking :-D You're so patient with the shoe lace boy.


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

They all look so healthy and shiny and friendly! What a nice little rat pack.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They're adorable!

...I do hope they've been spayed/neutered though.


----------

